# Best BBQ cocktails?



## meatball

I'm mostly a beer guy, so I have to admit I have no idea when it comes to mixed drinks. But, we're having some people over this weekend, I'm smoking a butt for the shindig and doing up some other BBQ goodies, and my wife was interested in having some sort of cocktail concoction to go along with it. Only problem is she doesn't know what to make. So, any favorites from the experts would be much appreciated? 

And for myself...I have some Brooklyn Oktoberfest and some Left Hand Brewing Company Milk Stout!


----------



## meateater

Smokey Martini, just add one drop of liquid smoke per drink.


----------



## blackpacker

Was a bartender for about six years (yeah, profile pic) and while we didn't have a grill in the club, our staff had alot of BBQs. These might be good for a pork butt:

*Traditional Margaritas*

1pt triple sec (grand marnier if you want a great drink)

1pt lime juice

2pt good white tequila.(Patron, Don Julio, Herradura, etc)

Shake, serve over ice in salted rocks glasses with a lime twist.

This can also serve as a base for other drink ideas. Mixed double or triple strong, then added to OJ, or lemonaide, it makes a nice hot-summer cocktail.

*Cogniac sidecars*

1pt fresh lemon juice.

1pt Cointrau

2pt Cogniac (I prefer Hennessy or Remy)

Shake with ice, serve in sugar rimmed martini glasses. Coat a lemon wedge in sugar and serve on the side of the glass for more better Homes and Garden's points. Can also garnish with mint or basil sprigs.

*My Own Party Punch*

3/4 gallon of your favorite (mine's usually homemade) lemonaide

325ml Coconut rum (1/2 a 750ml bottle)

4 oz ammareto (two full shot glasses)

Small jar of marichino cherries, pureed in blender or food processor.

Fills  gallon jug, a few pitchers with ice. A bit sweet for hotter days, but very nice in a shady spot by the lake or river.

You might also want to check out Mojitos. I hate making them, and hate asking for them at bars since they are a pain to make, but they are nice and refreshing

Personally, I go with a mix of nice beers and cheap beers, and let friends arrive with wines and liquor. Always good to have some light beer on hand so your buddies can maintain a buzz without getting "sleepy". I try to stay local microbrews for the good ones, and like Olympia and Hamms for cheap beer. Thank god I live in a county with four world class breweries, and host to the California Beerfest!


----------



## alblancher

I like Black Packer's suggestions but judging from some of the events I have participated in Tequila shots seems to be the drink of choice.


----------



## blackpacker

For this afternoon, I'm drinking Mothership Wit by the New Belgium Brewing Company and might have a shot of Bullet Bourbon after dinner. But the man asked for cocktails, not beer n' shots. But I will say, I'm curious about that milk stout.

;)


----------



## scarbelly

Nothing like a nice Vodka tonic to refresh you on  a hot afternoon or evening


----------



## northern greenhorn

I like a cold beer, just like everyone else, but today during my smoke, I was enjoying this.







pretty tasty.


----------



## chainsaw

.

Nice choices- we like gin & tonics w/ lime-Gilbey's gin, nice summer/tropical drink.


----------



## eman

Since i'm on the wagon ,Here's two that i drink.

1st is 1/2 cranberry juice & 1/2 v8 peach /mango splash.

 fill glass w/ ice and add cranberry juice then add v8 splash. Looks like a tequillia sunrise.

 2nd is just a virgin mary kicked up.

 fill glass w/ ice add your favorite bloody mary mix.

 add 1/8 tsp celery seed .

       1/8tsp  lemon pepper.

       1/8 tsp cbp

shake well and garnish w 2 or 3 pickled okra or pickled string beans then float 1/tsp tobassco sauce on top


----------



## alblancher

Bob,

What is this world coming to?


----------



## northern greenhorn

Hey eman, that cranberry/ peach mango mix sounds like a helluva marinade or injector for some pork butt


----------



## hoggriller

Hi Guys. Here's one that became insanely popular at our BBQs this summer. Pomegranate Mojito. I like it even without the Pomegranate liquer, but the ladies dig the pink tint and the sweeter flavor. Very refreshing and you find yourself sipping it longer than you would a say bourbon and coke. And I much prefer a rum buzz to a dark liquor one anyday..... In a glass squeeze a lime, add a lime wedge cut in half and then add 4-6 fresh mint leaves. Now mull (or grind) with a wooden spoon end or something just enough to bruise the mint leaves and mash the lime wedge halves (don't grind the lime skin tho, gets bitter) Now add 1 shot of good rum, 1 shot of simple syrup, 1 shot of pomegranate liquer . Now fill the glass with ice (I prefer cracked) to the top and top it off with a splash of Club soda (fresh only, don't use it if it's even close to flat). Now stir it up and enjoy! Please try it!  And the ladies love this refreshing summer drink which seems to be made for sitting around watching the cooker.


----------



## Bearcarver

My favorite mixed drink to go with smoked meat would be:

1/2 Miller High Life

1/2 Miller High Life

Do not shake or stir.

Bear


----------



## shooter1

Bearcarver said:


> My favorite mixed drink to go with smoked meat would be:
> 
> 1/2 Miller High Life
> 
> 1/2 Miller High Life
> 
> Do not shake or stir.
> 
> Bear


LOL Bear, good one.

I have to agree with Blackpacker and Hogriller, you can't go wrong with Margaritas or Mojitos. Mojitos definitely go well with pork. Of course Bear is right on the money with a nice cooler full of a variety of beers.


----------



## meatball

Wow...Blackpacker, I've copied those recipes. They sound good to me and I'm not even a liquor guy, though I do like Hennessey and gin and tonics. The mojitos sound good too and I thought margaritas would have been great. My wife wound up making Manhattans which were a hit with some, but others thought they were too much (they're all alcohol). Next time we'll either have more variety or we'll do something a little more on the fruity side, like the pomegranate mojitos or Blackpacker's punch. 

The Milk Stout was great and, actually, I would recommend anything brewed by Left Hand Brewing Co. if their beers are available in your area. I have yet to be let down by any of their brews. I'm also a big fan of New Belgium's beers!


----------



## retread

Heres an easy one, but you have to start the day before.  You also need an aluminum bowl which can hold about 3qt    Buy a can of frozen limeaid concentrate and a 750 ml bottle of Bacardi.  Throw the can of limeaid into the sink until it thaws.  Once thawed, open the can and pour the contents into the aluminum bowl.  Open the rum.  Fill the can with rum and pour it into the bowl.  Then repeat with the rum again.  Now fill the can with water and pour that into the bowl.  Repaet that twice so you have put in 3 cans of water, 2 cans of rum and 1 can of limeaid concentrate:

HOW PERFECT CAN THAT BE?  THE 3-2-1 Method works here too!  Anyway, now stir the mix until everything is dissolved.  Carefully put the bowl into the freezer and LEAVE IT ALONE overnight!.

The next day, use a tablespoon and stir up the frozen concoction until it is mixed well.  There you have it, *3-2-1 Daiquiris*!.  When I serve them I always stir with the spoon and spoon the frozen blend into the serving glasses to keep it all mixed well.  Some people like to use straws, some don't


----------



## northern greenhorn

Retread said:


> Heres an easy one, but you have to start the day before.  You also need an aluminum bowl which can hold about 3qt    Buy a can of frozen limeaid concentrate and a 750 ml bottle of Bacardi.  Throw the can of limeaid into the sink until it thaws.  Once thawed, open the can and pour the contents into the aluminum bowl.  Open the rum.  Fill the can with rum and pour it into the bowl.  Then repeat with the rum again.  Now fill the can with water and pour that into the bowl.  Repaet that twice so you have put in 3 cans of water, 2 cans of rum and 1 can of limeaid concentrate:
> 
> HOW PERFECT CAN THAT BE?  THE 3-2-1 Method works here too!  Anyway, now stir the mix until everything is dissolved.  Carefully put the bowl into the freezer and LEAVE IT ALONE overnight!.
> 
> The next day, use a tablespoon and stir up the frozen concoction until it is mixed well.  There you have it, *3-2-1 Daiquiris*!.  When I serve them I always stir with the spoon and spoon the frozen blend into the serving glasses to keep it all mixed well.  Some people like to use straws, some don't









for using the 3,2,1 method in your cocktail making.


----------



## jacobss914

1800 and lemonade, simple and ultra good combo.  A double shot with a high concentrate of lemonade is really fine combo.

Or Swamp Juice, but thats just me, I have a transplant for N.O. that fixes the swamp juice, never asked what was in it, except I know 4 of the bottles are 150 proof and higher.  All I can say is it lets you forget all your ills, and is like any good drink from N.O., you don't even know your drinking the hard stuff.


----------



## frankp

Here 's one that uses watermelon....

6 fresh mint leaves, plus 8 additional sprigs for garnish
12 3/4 cups (2 3/4 quarts) cubed seedless watermelon, pureed and strained (makes 1 1/2 quarts juice)
1 2/3 cups white rum (or to taste)
Crush mint in the bottom of a large pitcher, using a long wooden spoon. Add watermelon juice and rum; stir. Serve over ice; garnish with mint sprigs. 

Frank


----------



## ack226

*Beer Margaritas*

1 can (12 oz) frozen limeade concentrate

1 can (12 oz) beer

12 oz tequila

12 oz water

Mix everything together in a pitcher.  Use the empty 12 oz. limeade concentrate can to measure out the tequila and water.  Serve on the rocks.  You can use Sprite, 7up, or Ginger Ale instead of water if you want it sweeter.

I love this one.  It's really quick and easy to make and tastes great.  Careful, they're pretty potent and they'll sneak up on you!  ;)


----------



## stircrazy

Hmmm for mixed drink, I would have to go with a good old, Alberta Springs, or crown royal with coke. 

normaly though I would be having a ice cold Canadian beer, for the longer smokes I would drink a US beer so I don't get to drunk 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Steve


----------



## meatball

Ack226 said:


> *Beer Margaritas*
> 
> 1 can (12 oz) frozen limeade concentrate
> 
> 1 can (12 oz) beer
> 
> 12 oz tequila
> 
> 12 oz water
> 
> Mix everything together in a pitcher.  Use the empty 12 oz. limeade concentrate can to measure out the tequila and water.  Serve on the rocks.  You can use Sprite, 7up, or Ginger Ale instead of water if you want it sweeter.
> 
> I love this one.  It's really quick and easy to make and tastes great.  Careful, they're pretty potent and they'll sneak up on you!  ;)




OK...this one just made my list. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks ACK!


----------



## dougmays

BlackPacker said:


> For this afternoon, I'm drinking Mothership Wit by the New Belgium Brewing Company and might have a shot of Bullet Bourbon after dinner. But the man asked for cocktails, not beer n' shots. But I will say, I'm curious about that milk stout.
> 
> ;)


i love Bullet!


----------



## john442

[quote name="Ack226" url="/forum/thread/98290/best-bbq-cocktails#post_544606"]
*Beer Margaritas*



1 can (12 oz) frozen limeade concentrate


1 can (12 oz) beer


12 oz tequila


12 oz water



Mix everything together in a pitcher.  Use the empty 12 oz. limeade concentrate can to measure out the tequila and water.  Serve on the rocks.  You can use Sprite, 7up, or Ginger Ale instead of water if you want it sweeter.



I love this one.  It's really quick and easy to make and tastes great.  Careful, they're pretty potent and they'll sneak up on you!  ;)
[/quote]
This is one of my favorites! But I I tweaked it a tiny bit. Use 1/2 can 7-up with 1/2 can water, use a corona( huge diff in taste), and a good tequila( I like repasado) 100%agave is the way to go. 
Try it with a salted rim glass on the rocks.... Mmmmm


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm pretty much a beer kinda guy. If your at the smoker for a few hours, you get too hammered drinking the hard stuff. Although I do like my Johnny Walker on the rocks. A good party favorite around here is jello shots.


----------



## jesalba

The canadian maple leaf

Bellini

Strawberry Daiquiri

Gin and Tonic

Tequila sunrise

Pina colada

Mragarita

Classic Caeser


----------

